# The Few...the Proud...



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Our new Marine!
My son graduated from Marine Recruit Training last week at Parris Island, S.C. Meritorious promotion to private first class (one of three in his platoon of 70 recruits). He was also selected to serve as the series guide for four platoons. That's him carrying the red flag marching with the series gunnery sgt. It was a beautiful ceremony.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

A few more




























with some of his fellow marines










with his older brother, who is in the Navy


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

last ones.

with his senior DI










standing by his rack for one last time!










family pic










and Hummer, the base mascot!:smoking:










He's home for two weeks then back to N.C. for more training before he goes to his job school.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Good job, & good luck to you both! I wish I could serve, but some medical & psych & personal issues excluded me (Go figure)... I come from an old Marine family, too!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL..I looked at the wrong guy with the wrong red flag!! Made me think your son likes to go tanning...

Congrats to all of you! Was it a life changing bunch of years for him>? The Marines make MEN...love it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great pictures and a proud day!


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Congrats to you and him!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats to you and your son, JD! I'm sure the family is very proud of him.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congratulations! You and your wife must be so proud of all of your sons. Is your youngest leaning in either direction? My dad was a Marine, my brother was Navy, and hubby is in Air Force. I'm proud of all of them.

PS. Your boys are handsome too, my daughter told me to tell you.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Zurgh said:


> Good job, & good luck to you both! I wish I could serve, but some medical & psych & personal issues excluded me (Go figure)... I come from an old Marine family, too!


Thanks!



debbie5 said:


> LOL..I looked at the wrong guy with the wrong red flag!! Made me think your son likes to go tanning...
> 
> Congrats to all of you! Was it a life changing bunch of years for him>? The Marines make MEN...love it.


The 12 weeks were the hardest thing he's ever done. He is "different" but in a positive way. Different outlook, different appreciation, and a deeper sense of duty/patriotism. It definitely was life changing.



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Great pictures and a proud day!


It was!



Jack Reaper said:


> Congrats to you and him!!!


Thank you!



RoxyBlue said:


> Congrats to you and your son, JD! I'm sure the family is very proud of him.


Thanks, and yes, we are!



scareme said:


> Congratulations! You and your wife must be so proud of all of your sons. Is your youngest leaning in either direction? My dad was a Marine, my brother was Navy, and hubby is in Air Force. I'm proud of all of them.
> 
> PS. Your boys are handsome too, my daughter told me to tell you.


 Youngest has already said he isn't interested in the military Wow, you really have some military tradition in your family! Very cool. I'll pass along your daughter's compliments, but you know they'll ask how old she is and if she's hot!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

There's a spot on his shoes... what's up with that?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats, may he stay safe and serve the Corps proudly.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

What a proud day for you and him, and meritorious promotion, too! I welcome him to the exclusive club of "Those That Serve". When some may call him a hero, he will say, "It's just my job."


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Jerry, I met your son when I stopped at the house one day. You were out but I talked with him for a few minutes about Halloween. You should be very proud.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Moon Dog said:


> There's a spot on his shoes... what's up with that?


I'll make sure he takes care of it



Spooky1 said:


> Congrats, may he stay safe and serve the Corps proudly.


Thank you!



Warrant2000 said:


> What a proud day for you and him, and meritorious promotion, too! I welcome him to the exclusive club of "Those That Serve". When some may call him a hero, he will say, "It's just my job."


Thank you for that.



lewlew said:


> Jerry, I met your son when I stopped at the house one day. You were out but I talked with him for a few minutes about Halloween. You should be very proud.


Thanks Mark. He was a big part of the Halloween festivities here for several years. He loved helping out and scaring as much as anyone. I really missed him being here this past year and know he will be gone for much of the time for the next few years. I hope that one day he'll be home to help out again.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

congrats to you and your son it is an honor to serve in the military and defend our country tell him thank you for me!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

What a great day it must have been for you and your family. Congratulations!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

morbid mike said:


> congrats to you and your son it is an honor to serve in the military and defend our country tell him thank you for me!!!!





fick209 said:


> What a great day it must have been for you and your family. Congratulations!


Thanks very much!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Jdubbya, congratulations on your "proud papa" day! Thank you to your sons and all others who serve.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Bone To Pick said:


> Jdubbya, congratulations on your "proud papa" day! Thank you to your sons and all others who serve.


Thanks! He's at Camp Geiger now for School of Infantry and then will go to Quantico for his MOS. He actually called us tonight (has phone privileges in the evening), and talked for about 15 minutes. They have a lot of class work now but will start advanced weapons training shortly. He's looking forward to that.


----------

